# House Paint Removal



## dmk441 (May 13, 2010)

This probably has been covered before, but I just wanted to get everyone's opinion on removing house paint, and still preserving the original paint underneath. What seems to be the most effective process? I know it all depends on how many layers are on the bike, and what type of house paint was used, but maybe some folks can provide me with things they used that were effective at removing one slightly thicker later of paint, without effecting the original underneath. I may end up repainting the bike, but want to try my hand at preserving the original paint first. Any ideas or recommendations?Thanks for the help.

Dave


----------



## ndrtkr (May 13, 2010)

Yep Dave, It has been discussed...go to the next page here & about four topics down...


----------



## militarymonark (May 13, 2010)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?6223-Paint-Removal-Dilema


----------



## dmk441 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I bought the chemical, now would anyone suggest first trying a heat gun to any of the house paint? or can the baked on original enamel get effected by that? Also, is there a process or a method on what to consider when using the Xylol?Thanks.

Dave


----------

